# Cub Cadet LTX1050KW



## lugnut1009 (Sep 16, 2011)

Anybody have any luck finding better than OEM replacement parts? Mainly blades. The factory blades were paper thin and barely lasted one year of cutting. I also need to change the oil and filter on the Kawasaki engine, but don't know what to cross the filter over to. I'll get the Kawasaki number off of it soon and I guess search the oil filter manufacturers sites for a cross reference chart. 

Anybody else buy one of these mowers? I only purchased this one because it had the Kawasaki engine, I knew it would last, but seems like the rest of the mower is junk...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Gator blades are generally better than what most manufacturers but on their machines. They are thicker (approx 5/16") and better performance in most decks. I am not sure of they are available for your model machine, but that would be the first place I'd look.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Sep 16, 2011)

bontai Joe said:


> Gator blades are generally better than what most manufacturers but on their machines. They are thicker (approx 5/16") and better performance in most decks. I am not sure of they are available for your model machine, but that would be the first place I'd look.


Thanks. I wondered what was so special about the Gator blades. I looked in my Agri Supply book today and saw the part numbers for my mower. I guess I'll get a set of those coming my way.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, as a reference for anybody else, so far I believe I've found the correct part numbers:

Air Filter: KM-11013-7047
Oil Filter: KM-49065-7007 (Maybe same as a FRAM PH8170)
Oil Capacity: 70.4 oz
Blade: 942-04053C
Spindle: 918-05016

I'll update this list when I find more or verify any cross over part numbers.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Sep 16, 2011)

UPDATE: I started cutting grass the other day and the mower was making an unusually loud noise (I really haven't been using it, my wife usually cuts the grass with this mower). It was cutting ok so I finished the one section I was on. I then started to investigate the noise and found out that the middle spindle bearings were gone and one of the spindle housing mounting bolt holes broken off. So before I ordered parts, I checked on my warranty and as luck would have it, it is still under warranty. Just bought the thing in 3/2011!! So today I was going to take the spindle to the dealer and get a new one, but before I left I thought I'd better double check the other two spindles. The right spindle bearings were also gone, though not as bad as the middle, and 2 of the housing bolt holes were broken off, the left spindle didn't have anything broken or slack in the bearings but the bearings sounded terrible. So, to cut this story short, I have 3 new warrantied spindles on the way, bought 3 new gator blades from the dealer. Was going to change the oil, oil filter, and air filter but they gave me the wrong filters... Guess when I showed him the part numbers I got off of my mower he thought I was joking...

So, I have concluded that either they had a bad batch of spindles or Cub Cadet rates right there with a Murray lawn mower!! Very dissatisfied customer so far.


----------



## classacthollow (Jun 25, 2012)

lugnut1009 said:


> Anybody have any luck finding better than OEM replacement parts? Mainly blades. The factory blades were paper thin and barely lasted one year of cutting. I also need to change the oil and filter on the Kawasaki engine, but don't know what to cross the filter over to. I'll get the Kawasaki number off of it soon and I guess search the oil filter manufacturers sites for a cross reference chart.
> 
> Anybody else buy one of these mowers? I only purchased this one because it had the Kawasaki engine, I knew it would last, but seems like the rest of the mower is junk...


I have the same mower and the spindles are paper thin aluminum which cracked right away, the main bracket that attaches the deck to the mower fell off-the tack welds failed. I had a machine shop mill out a new set of spindle housings out of 3/8" steel. now my hydro is failing. I get going on the yard and it starts going slower and slower, the only good thing is my dealer is going to replace it. I bought mine because of the kawasaki engine and it has been great. If I had to do over again, this would not be on my list. it is so thin and weak construction, looks great but is too thin all the way around.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Sep 16, 2011)

That's comforting to know...

Thanks for the added experienced problems. Glad to know I'm not the only one at least. Well, guess if the mower falls to pieces I could put the motor on something else... Guess John Deere wasn't so high just because it was green, bet they would've held up a lot better.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, the spindles came in today. Are these aluminum spindle housings supposed to not be threaded? Seems like forcing threads in them with these bolts would add pressure and help them break where they did on the old ones, right on the bolt holes. I think I might tap threads in them and just use some loctite on them... What do y'all think?


----------



## lugnut1009 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, I got them put in. According to the dealer, they are not supposed to be threaded. I tapped them instead of forcing threads into them with the bolts like they said do with an impact! I threaded them and installed with blue loctite. It works fine now, every few seconds the Gator blades tap each other a little, but not too bad. They sold me an after market oil and air filter that don't look to be the correct filters. I got it going and and still not happy with Cub Cadet. I feel like their residential models are about the cheapest built things I've ever seen since a Murray!! Very unsatisfied with the quality of this mower.


----------

